# I'm here to help!



## clockmaster (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey Grumpy I plan on installing a roof with trusses over my deck,perpendicular to existing roof. How do I tie in beams to existing wall and roof? Beams even with top plate of existing wall? Tom


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

If we told you, we'd have to get rid of you.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 14, 2004)

A little more input Tom.

Bob


----------



## kmhill35 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Proper Attic Ventilation*

We live in southwestern Pennsylvania on a hill where it can be rather windy. We are going to replace our roof this year. We are considering having a ridge vent installed (AirVent ShingleVent II or an Owens Corning VentSure Externally Baffled). Our brick home is over 50 years old. There are two existing "gable vents", however, these vents located about halfway up from the attic floor and are rectangular, they are not the triangular type that are located right up by the rafters. If we combine this type of gable vent with a ridge vent would they be likely to cancel each other out? One contractor mentioned both a ridge vent and an attic exhaust fan. He also claims that the Owens Corning rolled ridge vent is better for a windy area.

Also, the roof has no overhang, so we cannot install soffit ventilation. Would a properly installed drip edge vent be of any help? Is there still a good chance for ice & water backup even if it is properly installed. We currently do not have any ice damming problems (plenty of insulation between attic and second floor ceiling).

We are also considering GAF Slateline or Owens Corning Oakridge 30 shingles. I'm not so sure the Oakridge singles would be good for a windy hill.

One roofing contractor claims that if we install any kind of gutter screening system, it will cause icicles. 

Any experience or suggestions would be appreciated to help us make some decisions.

Thanks for your time....


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow. I havenet heard most tof thos claims before, especially the icicles, but then I have never been prompted to do a study on icicles related to gutter screens. It really sounds like he doesnt want to install the gutter screens. 

I like gable vents, and if they are large enough, you shouldnt need ridge vent along with it.

If youre going to remove the gable vents and install ridge vent there are venting drip edges available which your roofer should understand how to properly install. IF I can find the link, I will post it for you.

You definitely do not want a ventilation system that will short circuit one another, as it defeats the purpose of venting the intake low and the exhaust high on the roof. Ridge vent and a power ventialtor will do this.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Since you have the gable vents, the ridge vent system isn't an approriate option. For the ridge vent system to function properly it needs to be installed in conjunction with vented soffits. For the vented soffit to work properly there needs to be a free flow of air coming in thru the vented soffit, a product called Raftermate is installed between the rafters directly above where the vented soffit panels are placed. The sq. ftg. of the soffit vents (intake vents) needs to equal that of the ridge vent (exhaust vents).

Here's a link which will explain this in ful to you and also show you what to look for to determine if your attic needs improved ventilation. You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader to view which is freely available for download from Adobe's site. Proper Attic Ventilation


----------



## kmhill35 (Mar 30, 2005)

AaronB said:


> Wow. I havenet heard most tof thos claims before, especially the icicles, but then I have never been prompted to do a study on icicles related to gutter screens. It really sounds like he doesnt want to install the gutter screens.
> 
> I like gable vents, and if they are large enough, you shouldnt need ridge vent along with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aaron. We'll stick with the gable vents.


----------



## kmhill35 (Mar 30, 2005)

housedocs said:


> Since you have the gable vents, the ridge vent system isn't an approriate option. For the ridge vent system to function properly it needs to be installed in conjunction with vented soffits. For the vented soffit to work properly there needs to be a free flow of air coming in thru the vented soffit, a product called Raftermate is installed between the rafters directly above where the vented soffit panels are placed. The sq. ftg. of the soffit vents (intake vents) needs to equal that of the ridge vent (exhaust vents).
> 
> Here's a link which will explain this in ful to you and also show you what to look for to determine if your attic needs improved ventilation. You will need Adobe Acrobat Reader to view which is freely available for download from Adobe's site. Proper Attic Ventilation


I read the Proper Attic Ventilation article. We have decided to not add a ridge vent. I guess there's really nothing wrong with the gable vent system we have now. Thanks, Housedocs


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Great resource housedoc!


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

My house has gable vents. I just can't see, as a practical matter, how any soffit/ridge vent system can be a better ventilation system than gaping holes in each end of the house (the gable vents). My attic stays cold in the winter and stays cooler than 120 on the hottest summer days. During the hottest months a thermostatically controlled power fan runs roughly 12 hours a day.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

gable vents work well when a directional wind passes against them and into the attic. Other than that they just kinda sit there IMO. I always encourage home owners with gable vents to install power fans.

Ridge vents work on the principal of in and out, air displacement. Hot air rises naturally. With fresh cool air entering the overhangs it forces the hot air out of the ridge vent. Without this fresh cool air a ridge vent won't even work.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Great resource housedoc!


I've got a ton of bookmarks like that. Need to get them indexed and titled, all are freely available for linking. And alot of times it's better explained than I can do myself, Mark Twain I ain't & I know it. 

I agree, an attic fan is a great improvement in any home!


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Are we talking a gable fan?


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Aaron, I was talking a gable fan. I personally feel when ever gable vents are the only form of ventilation, a fan should be used. Otherwise we are relying on directional windows to push/pull wind from the attic horizontally.

Hot air rises, it doesn't move sideways. Some hot air will find it's way out of the gable vents without a wind but not adequate IMO, that's why I feel a fan should always be used.


----------

